# Food - Upset Tummy



## Neikat (Jun 13, 2014)

Just after a bit of advice, Wispa is 17 weeks old, we have had her since 9 weeks, at first we were feeding her on Wagg Puppy Kibble as this is what the breeder was using. All was fine until she had a sleepover at a friends house and was introduced to "better" food and kibble didn't cut it anymore.
We started mixing kibble with Wainwrights puppy trays and splitting the tray into 4 parts and feeding her 3 times a day, which seemed to work, although sometimes she would eat the meat and leave the kibble.
Her poos went from being quite firm to being sometimes a bit soft, but the main thing was she was eating most of her meals.
The last couple of days we have introduced a bit James Wellbeloved kibble as the Wagg is running out, and she has been eating most of the kibble as well as the meat, although her poos have been getting very soft.
This morning we fed her and let her out in the garden to do her business and it was diarrhoea she farted during the diarrhoea and managed to cover her back end in poo so she had to have an emergency bath...
On this mornings walk she had diarrhoea again, and there appeared to be bits of kibble in it.
I'm guessing the change of food has upset her tummy, we need to get some more Wainwrights and wondering if this is the route cause or if the new kibble has caused the problem?
Has anyone had similar issues with these foods? 
Should we just try feeding her the kibble on the basis she'll eat it in the end as she won't starve herself? After a bit of advice.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I tried my two on James beloved and it upset both of their Tummy's, I took it back to PAH and they allowed me to exchange it.
We usually have barking heads or Arden grange - which they both seem great with, it's worth paying a little extra for a better brand, as you'll find they don't poop as much (mine just usually twice a day) and their poos will be firmer.
You can get barking heads for sensitive tummys.
Also if introducing a different food, mix it in with the old gradually.
If her tum is still upset plain boiled chicken and white rice usually settles them down - and they live it!!
I think they get a little bit bored of the same kibble every day, mine sometimes get a bit of wet mixed in or a scrambled egg.
If wet is in with the kibble, ruby will eat all the wet and suck the kibble!! - she eats it eventually.
A dog won't starve itself - but it can have very fussy eating habits of allowed to develop x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, I would choose what type of food you would like to feed, I would always recommend a grain and cereal free version as these ingredients are tough on a dogs digestive system. If you choose kibble I would stop adding the wet food, apart from a tiny taster to mix in if needed, as the meat on top of the kibble may well be overloading her system. A good quality kibble will not need any additions. 
I have just switched my dog to raw feeding and use Natural Instinct and i can't recommend highly enough but I used Barking heads kibble for 4 years with no issues at all.


----------



## Neikat (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks, think we'll leave the James Wellbeloved kibble as this might have been the cause of the problem... This afternoons poo was mainly liquid with a bit of solid. But apart from that she is her normal bouncy self. We'll also try a bit less kibble with the Wainwrights puppy trays.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

By the way james wellbeloved is a much better quality kibble than wagg. I would get rid of that rather than the JW.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

To change food over you should use the 10% rule when switching. Adding an extra 10% per day until you are no longer using old food:

Day 1 90% old food, 10% new
Day 2 80% old, 20% new
Day 3 70% old, 30% new and so on.

The Wagg and Wainrights together is probably too much grain/wheat/cereal and more protein than your pup is used to, this combination causes runny poo. I would stick to one good quality food, or if you do want a mix of wet and dry choose food that is low grain or grain free (rice is okay as long as there isn't a high percentage of it). 

Before I went raw I was feeding Naturediet and Grain Free Barking Heads, my two have been on Nutriment Raw for a week now and it's great, 1 - 2 small poo nuggets per day. 

Check out this site, it allows you to look at the food you feed and compare it with others as well as cost. 4 stars or higher is usually a good indication. http://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk

It is also worth noting that you will in fact spend less money in the long run with a good quality food. You feed less as the nutritional benefit is greater as there is less filler. Foods like Wagg/iams/pedigree have high filler content so you have to feed a greater quantity to get the required nutrition per meal.

Hopefully you have a runny poo free doggy soon!


----------



## Neikat (Jun 13, 2014)

Just a quick update, gone back to using a bit of Puppy Wagg kibble and the Wainwrights puppy trays and Wispa's poos have gone back to being solid so guess the James Wellbeloved was the problem. Will move her off the Wagg very gently.
Thanks for the help and advice.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

If you decide on a wet food Poppy has good firm poos on NatureDiet as it contains ground bone xx


----------

